# Diskwarrior



## Yaffel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello! Im having problems with my mac for the first time ever, so am slightly confused at what to do. I use OS X 10.2.8 and recently bought tiger to upgrade. The computer kept failing to upgrade saying there were errors and to try again. I ran my first aid disk repair and it kept coming up with Incorrect number of thread records. It then said when it finished The underlying task reported a failure on exit. 1HFS volume checked, 1 volume could not be repaired because of an error. So, from looking into this on the net i got the feeling that this wasn't good. Went and downloaded Diskwarrior. Copied Diskwarrior onto a disk so i could boot it from this but when i put it in the drive, restart and press c - nothing happens! If anyone can help me with this diskwarrior problem or any of the rest of it, i'd be really grateful. Cheers, Leisa.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Yaffel said:


> Hello! Im having problems with my mac for the first time ever, so am slightly confused at what to do. I use OS X 10.2.8 and recently bought tiger to upgrade. The computer kept failing to upgrade saying there were errors and to try again. I ran my first aid disk repair and it kept coming up with Incorrect number of thread records. It then said when it finished The underlying task reported a failure on exit. 1HFS volume checked, 1 volume could not be repaired because of an error. So, from looking into this on the net i got the feeling that this wasn't good. Went and downloaded Diskwarrior. Copied Diskwarrior onto a disk so i could boot it from this but when i put it in the drive, restart and press c - nothing happens! If anyone can help me with this diskwarrior problem or any of the rest of it, i'd be really grateful. Cheers, Leisa.


Hi Leisa, what Mac do you have? Things can seem confusing when things appear to be going bad for the first time but there are plenty of helpful people here so you should start feeling optimistic that this will get sorted out. So don't fret too much.

Let's go back to the initial OS installation for the moment, Leisa. Do you have the Installation Discs that came with your Mac? The OS you are used to is called Jaguar, do you have the discs for Jaguar?

Another important question is about the Tiger discs you bought ... do they have a large X on the label, which should be black? This is how the label on the upgrade discs should look. If they are grey in colour or different to how I have described, then we have a possible answer to your problems.


----------



## Yaffel (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi, thanks for replying. Its an emac that i have and i do still have all the jaguar installation disks. There was only one installation disk in the Tiger and box and it does have a grey X on it, what does that mean?


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Yaffel said:


> Hi, thanks for replying. Its an emac that i have and i do still have all the jaguar installation disks. There was only one installation disk in the Tiger and box and it does have a grey X on it, what does that mean?


There are Software Installation and Restore Discs that are sold with any Mac that are model specific and wouldn't work on an earlier or later Mac model, then there are Full Retail Software Installation and Restore Discs that can be bought and used to upgrade the OS of any Mac. The Retail versions have a large X for OS X, a large 9 for OS 9 etc... I've attached a couple of images of the two types of install discs.

The problem can be that someone sells a set of grey discs on eBay for example and a person buys them thinking they can upgrade their OS with them. Those discs are model specific and the upgrade will fail. I was just ruling that out.

Getting back to your problem, can you boot your eMac properly? Will it start up and show the Desktop?

Ooops .... don't know why my images came out duplicated like that ... ???


----------



## Yaffel (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah, its all running normally just now on OS X 10.2.8.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Cool. Pop in the Jaguar Install Disc and run Disc Utilities to check the Permissions and verify the HD ... post back with the results please.

I forgot to mention to restart your eMac and press/hold the 'C' key when you hear the Startup Chime.


----------



## Yaffel (Aug 1, 2007)

The verify permissions said - group differs on: should be 80, group is 20. It said this three times and "should be 0, owners is 501" came up alot when it was searching. The verify HD said Hard drive needs to be repaired.
Im away to be bed now as im all computered out! Ill check back in the morning to see what your saying. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

Yaffel said:


> The verify permissions said - group differs on: should be 80, group is 20. It said this three times and "should be 0, owners is 501" came up alot when it was searching. The verify HD said Hard drive needs to be repaired.
> Im away to be bed now as im all computered out! Ill check back in the morning to see what your saying. Thanks for the help.


Things are going well so far .... I'm off out for the day, myself, so I'll check back here later and see what help I can offer ... have a good sleep and try not to worry too much.


----------



## ivories07 (Aug 5, 2007)

If it is any consolation, I am having exact same problem after attempted upgrade of my i-book OS 10.2 to Tiger. No boot possible, not from disk, not from CD.


----------



## Serge_N_Gin (Sep 7, 2004)

It is important to use the appropriate upgrade disc, Full Retail and not a Model Specific Install Disc.

ivories07, you didn't state which disc you used.

Would need word for word error message posted here when the upgrade failed before I could say more ...

Here are Apple's specs for running Tiger:



> _Mac OS X Version 10.4 requires a Macintosh with:
> PowerPC G3, G4, or G5 processor
> Built-in FireWire
> At least 256MB of physical RAM
> ...


In Yaffel's situation, Tiger will run on an eMac.


----------



## ThreeDee912 (Feb 11, 2006)

If you downloaded DiskWarrior, it could possibly be an incomplete pirated copy, with no system files, which means you can't boot from it. Also, just because the "permissions repair" button is there, you shouldn't really ever use it. There's no point.


----------

